# [ODMP] Maryland State Division of Correction, Maryland ~ January 28, 2006



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

A Officer with the Maryland State Division of Correction was killed in the line of duty on January 28, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18132*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Officer Jeffery Alan Wroten 
*Maryland State Division of Correction
Maryland*
End of Watch: Saturday, January 28, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 44
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, January 27, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Officer's handgun
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended

Officer Wroten succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained the previous morning while guarding an inmate at Washington County Hospital in Hagerstown, Maryland. The inmate, who was receiving treatment in the hospital, was able to gain control of Officer Wroten's service weapon and shot him once in the face.

The prisoner then fled from the hospital, still wearing arm and leg shackles, and carjacked a taxicab. The cab driver left his microphone on during the incident, which allowed officers to quickly locate him. The inmate forced the cab driver to cross into Pennsylvania where the driver intentionally crashed the cab. The prisoner then fled on foot back into Maryland where he was taken into custody.

Officer Wroten had served with the Maryland State Division of Correction for 4 years and was assigned to the medium-security Roxbury Correctional Institution. He had previously served with the Florida Department of Corrections and West Virginia Department of Corrections. He is survived by five children.

Agency Contact Information
Maryland State Division of Correction
6776 Reisterstown Road
Baltimore, MD 21215

Phone: (410) 585-3300

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

